# php52 bad system call



## xakpc (Feb 17, 2011)

Greetings.

I have FreeBSD 7.2 STABLE server, and I update ports regularly. Accidently I have a problem with php52-interbase and php52-mysql extension. It causes


```
Bad system call (core dumped)
```

on `php -i` or `php -v` or anything else, but php_info() still works

If I deinstall or comment this extensions all works fine. Can you help me to locate source of the problem please?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2011)

Have you tried rebuilding those ports?


----------



## xakpc (Feb 18, 2011)

Yup. I tried [CMD="portupgrade"]-fR php52-interbase[/CMD], it take a while, but nothing changed.
Maybe there is some log info? Maybe i should enable logging somehow?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2011)

xakpc said:
			
		

> Maybe there is some log info? Maybe i should enable logging somehow?


I doubt it as it's core dumping.

This may be a long shot but do you have any CFLAGS or similar in /etc/make.conf? Or did you use an alternative compiler like gcc44?


----------



## xakpc (Feb 20, 2011)

No cflags in /etc/make.conf and I use standard compiler. Everything worked fine until last ports update.. or close to it. Sadly, I can't surely say when it died.

Where can I view dumped info and will it help somehow?


----------

